# Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich



## urs (3. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum um habe gleich eine Menge fragen. 
Ich möchte gerne vorhandenen Pool (ca 3x5,5 m Tiefe ca.1,5) in einen Gartenteich umbauen. Es sollte möglichst günstig sein.

Ich würde gerne den vorhandenen Pool mit Teichvlies auslegen und dann terrassenförmig auffüllen. Zum befüllen dachte ich an Lava. ein großes Problem ist wie erreiche ich die Terassenform um verschiedene Wasserzonen zu gestalten. Und ist Lava als Substrat geeignet oder was kommt in Frage?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG
urs


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs.

:willkommen bei uns im Forum, trotz leichter Verspätung.


Hast Du zufällig mal ein Foto vom Pool? 

Ich würde die Pflanzenzonen außen herum anlegen... allerdings bräuchtest Du dafür eine neue Folie. :?
Ansonsten könnte man auch mit Taschenmatten (schau mal bei NG rein) für Pflanzenwuchs an den Steilwänden sorgen.

Das mit dem Auffüllen wird wohl kaum dauerhaft halten.....................


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hi Urs,
erst mal willkommen bei den "Teichfreaks"! 
Im Prinzip brauchst Du an dem Pool nichts zu ändern, wenn Du das Poolwasser entsprechend aufbereitest...
Um mal praktisch zu werden, bei Fischbesatz ist eine Umwälzung (Filter ) eh' sinnvoll. Hast Du ausreichend Platz und Lust, neben dem Becken noch einen "bepflanzten Teich" zu setzen?
Auf diese Weise hast Du ein großes Teichvolumen bei gleicher Oberfläche (viel Wasser im Verhältnis zur Zahl der Fisch ist gut). Die "Ecken" des Teichs kannst u ja mit einem Substrat füllen, auf dem sich Schlamm zur Überwinterung der Fische ablagern kann.


----------



## Aristocat (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs!
:willkommen etwas spät, aber von Herzen!
Was hast Du denn für einen Pool? Ich mein, ist es ein Folienpool, oder ein richtig gebauter?
Bei einem Folienpool wird Teichflies nicht ausreichen, da brauchtst Du noch vernünftige Teichfolie.
Ausserdem solltest Du bei einem Folienpool die Poolwand entfernen. Na ja, es wäre schon klasse, wenn Du 1, 2 Fotos machen könntest.


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs,

ich geh mal nicht davon aus, dass es sich um einen Folienpool handelt (würde mich bei der größe und vor allem der Tiefe arg wundern) also handelt es sich um ein gemauertes Wunderwerk, bei dem die Wände beschichtet sein dürften.

Fakt 1 ist, das Wasser was drin ist (und wahrscheinlich Chlor enthält) muss weg.
Wenn der Pool leer ist kann man prüfen in wie fern die Beschichtung noch ok ist, oder nicht.
Fakt 2, wenn der Pool eh leer ist, kannst du entweder nach Belieben mit Stahlbeton Terrassen Formen, oder suchst dir eins der vielen Hölzer die mit Wasser klar kommen und machst dir daraus deine Terrassen. Ist die Beschichtung des Pools ok, sollte beides gehen ohne nochmal Folie verlegen oder das ganze neu Beschichten zu müssen.

Sollte die Beschichtung defekt sein, bleibt dir ohnehin nix anderes übrig als das ganze am Ende neu zu beschichten, oder zu laminieren. Folie scheidet mmn bei der Form und den letztendlich entstehenden Terrasse, wegen der enormen Schweissarbeiten, aus

Andernfalls, wie schon bemerkt, die Pflanzenzonen um den Pool legen (und nein, dann baucht man auch keine neue Folie für den Pool, nur für die Pflanzenzone), weil man so die Pflanzenzone schon als Filter nutzen kann, der vorallem durchgängig durchspült wird.

Und Ja, Lava geht auch im Teich als Substrat, weils unter anderem Nährstoffe bindet.

Falls es dir die Zeit erlaubt, schau dich mal bei Vox um und such da "Ab ins Beet" irgend so ne Gartendoku, da hat ein Landschaftsgärtner kürzlich erst einen Schwimmteich angelegt, so ähnlich wie du das vor hast.

LG


----------



## urs (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hi,

danke ersteinmal für die Antworten. Leider kann ich mich erst jetzt wieder melden. Der Pool ist mitlerweile leer und er ist mit einer Folie ausgelegt. Bilder ist leider zur Zeit nicht möglich.
Die Überlegungen gehen nun dahin zu sagen wir gestalten im die Zonen neu und legen eine Teicfolie aus. 
Ein großes Problem für mich ist es das der Teich sehr unzugänglich liegt (viele kleine schmale Treppen) und ich mir nun überlege wie ich die nötige Füllung gestalte.
Kann ich einfach mit Styroporblöcken die Uferzonen gestalten, dann Sand drauf und dann Folie oder yschwimmt mr das dann alles auf wenn mal Wasser unter die Folie kommt?
Oder geht sowas mit anderen leichten Materialien wie YTong Steine oder zerbröseln die wenn sie längere Zeit Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt sind?

Danke auch für den Tip mit Vox, da hatte ich das auch her dank des Internets habe ich die Firma herausgefunden die da das Lava gliefert hatte, nun leider nicht ganz billig.

Gruß

urs


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs, also doch nen Folienpool (irgendwie immernoch komisch, aber egal)

Also von Styropor würd ich wohl Abstand nehmen, das mag zwar leicht sein, aber ich hab so meine Bedenken mit der Haltbarkeit, weniger wegen dem Wasser, als wegen dem Druck, der dann da durchs Wasser drauf lastet.
YTong, bzw Porenbeton allgemein, scheidet aus, das zerbröselt wenn es nass wird.
Schubkarre und bretter über die Treppen geht nicht? Den Teich ein weniger breiter machen und das so gewonnene Erdreich zum Terrassen und Stufen formen nehmen? Ich mein, wenn du da jetzt so wie es ist, Stufen anlegst, geht dir auch was in der Breite und Länge verloren.
Wir wissen ja auch nach wie vor nicht, was da später mal rein soll in deinen Teich? Fische? dann brauchst du schon ein wenig Platz zum schwimmen.

Wie siehts eigentlich aktuell unter der Poolfolie aus? Wände aus Beton? nur Erdreich drunter?

LG


----------



## marcus18488 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs

bei Styropor brauchst du eigentlich keine Angst wegen Druck zu haben. Unter jedem Estrich lagert Styropor, und der muss tonnenweise Druck aushalten. Aber Styroporblocke sind auch nicht gerade das billigste. 
Nimm doch einfach Sand, durch den Druck auf der Folie durch Wasser wird sich die Form wohl kaum verändern. Bei mir ist der halbe Teich im vorderen Bereich mit Sand aufgeschüttet und es hält bereits seit mehreren Jahren.

Wenn du Folie zum Auslegen des Teiches nimmst, dann kannst die Falten auch verkleben, finanziell ist das immer noch die billigste variante. Und in ein paar Jahren sieht es kein Mensch mehr

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs!
Du kannst mMn die Poolfolie drin lassen und die Zonen mit Styropopblöcken gestalten. Syropor lässt sich prima zurecht schnitzen und durch Wärme glätten. Danach die Teichfolie aufbringen und gut befestigen ( Basiswissen ). Styropor hat den Vorteil das es Formstabil ist und die Teichfolie nicht von unten beschädigen kann selbst unter Wasserdruck. 
Mit Styropor wird auch oft in Aquarien und Terrarien gearbeitet. Ist aber nicht ganz billig. Jedenfalls im Aquarien- und Terrarienbereich. 
Viel Spass beim Basteln!


----------



## urs (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hi,

danke für die Antworten, hier noch ein paar Infos.
DA der Pool in einer kleinen Terassenebene im Garten eingebaut ist ist eine Vergrößerung nicht möglich. Unter der Folie befindet sich Beton. Und leider ist es nicht möglich mit Brettern die Treppen auszulegen so das man eine Schubkarre nehmen kann. Es bleiben bei sowas also nur Eimer zum Transport.
Selbst ein Fliesband wird schwierig da es um mehrere Ecken geht und mehrere Treppen rauf.
ES soll kein größere Fischbesatz rein. Eventuell ein paar __ Stichlinge oder sowas. Auf jeden Fall nichts was sich stark vermehrt. 

Gruß
urs


----------



## Phil (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo,

also ich finde es bedenklich jemandem dazu zu raten Styropor als Untergrund für einen Teich zu nutzen! Bis zum letzten Post von Urs wußte ja noch keiner das der alte Pool einen Betonuntergrund hat, wäre dem nicht so und es wäre Erdreich, geht Styropor eben nicht!

@ Markus, in deinem Haus, hast du eine Bodenplatte, auf der dein Styropor ruht und worauf dann beton kommt, der wahrscheinlich schwimmt und dann ist das auch alles ok, den Druck fängt die Bodenplatte ab und nicht das styropor, denn das verträgt eben nicht soviel!

@ Andrea, ich finde der Vergleich einer Terrarienrückwand mit einem Teichunterbau im Freien hinkt doch gewaltig. Man kann doch eine Rückwand, die nichts groß tragen muss nicht mit einer mehr oder weniger tragenden Konstruktion unter tausenden Litern Wassern vergleichen.

Ich bleib dabei das ich niemandem dazu raten würde seinen Teich mit Styropor zu gestalten und darüber dann Folie zu legen, das macht kein Mensch und das hat auch seinen Grund. Verstehe auch nicht wie man jemandem dazu raten kann, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, das sich der ganze Unterbau in den Nächsten Jahren unter der Folie verselbstständigt.

@ Urs, wenn der Pool schon aus Beton geformt ist, dann versuch die Terrassen auch wenigstens durch Betontrennwände zu formen, die du dann wiederrum mit Lava füllen kannst. Um Folie schweißen kommst du ohnehin nicht rum. Beton kannst du fertig kaufen oder halt im Sack, den du dann direkt vor Ort anrühren kannst. Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das du nen 40kg Sack bis dahin bekommst, wenn du Styroblöcke bis hin kriegen würdest. Nen bissel Armierung und dann selbst gegossen. 1. hällt das 10 mal besser als das Styropor und 2. machst dir die Arbeit noch ein wenig leichter, wenn auch aufwendiger. Unterm Strich hast du so aber auf alle Fälle länger was davon als mit einer Konstruktion die es dir unter der Folie verzieht.

LG


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Urs,

da kann ich Phil nur recht geben. 

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch: 



urs schrieb:


> Eventuell ein paar __ Stichlinge oder sowas. Auf jeden Fall nichts was sich stark vermehrt.



Das widerspricht sich - Stichlinge vermehren sich ausgesprochen gut, gerne und zahlreich.


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Phil!
Ich wollte Urs nicht dazu animieren seinen Teich mit Styropor zu gestalten, wenn es andere Möflichkeiten gibt, den Vergleich mit Aquarien- oder Terrarienrückwänder oder Ruheplätzen, Höhlen etc. hinkt nicht! Sorry, aber diese Teile halten vielleicht nicht Unmengen an Gewicht aus, sollen aber über Jahre im Wasser halten.
Nix für ungut, aber manchmal kann auch ein Aquarientipp für einen Teich gut umsetzbar sein, wenn auch in anderen Maßstäben!
Und niemand wird gezwungen den ersten Tipp umzusetzen!


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pool umfunktionieren zum Gartenteich*

Hallo Andrea,

meines Wissens nach, wird styropor selten für Aquarienrückwände eingesetzt und wenn dann nur nach Wasserdichter Beschichtung *glaub* Im Terrarium klar, selbst schon gemacht. Aber hier ging es ja auch nicht um die Gestaltung im Teich, sondern unterm Teich  Trotzdem nix für Ungut, ein Forum ist ja dafür da Meinungen zu diskutieren und die bestmögliche zu finden. Vielleicht war mein Ton auch etwas hart.

LG


----------

